# Haven't written in awhile... H is filing



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

So it's been awhile since I've posted on here. My H finally said that he is going to file. We've been married for 12 years, have a 19 month old DD, cars paid off, no home and no payments. Pretty straight forward. The only main thing is a school loan for $100,000 he has (in both our names). Any advice for me? Btw we are in California.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Get an attorney.


----------

